
Market doesn’t justify reusable launchers, expendable rocket makers argue - kodis
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/expendable-rocket-builders-cast-doubt-on-viability-of-reusable-rockets/
======
MrZongle2
I thought this reader comment was pretty spot on: _" So let's see, panel to
discuss reusable heavy-lift rocket systems that includes no one from companies
actively and successfully running such systems. Moderated by someone who could
not do it at NASA, thus refused to believe anyone else could do it. Biased
much? This panel is ridiculous."_

